# The World's Getting Noisier



## Xue Sheng (May 11, 2007)

http://health.theledger.com/article/20070509/TOPSTORY/4431


----------



## exile (May 11, 2007)

Very good article, XS. 

I use a push-mowerone of those big Scott Classics, great machine! but when I was a kid, I mowed our lawn with a power mower and it was _loud_; I wonder if that has contributed to the slow deterioration in my hearing that I've noticed going on for a while now. The whole enviroment is so noisy that even if you avoid loud concerts or top-volume music sources, you're probably suffering some degree of hearing loss on a daily basis just from the fact that there's so bloody _much_ noise out there.


----------

